# Money isn't everything



## Josh66 (Mar 5, 2014)

So, I have a pretty nice job, I make a 'comfortable' salary, and we get a lot of overtime. I hate my job though.  I hate the culture. Just starting to wonder why I'm really here.  The money, I guess.

I SOOO badly want to just quit and move, probably back to Fort Worth.  Any other job I take will be a pay cut - I've decided that I don't care anymore.  I just can't do it though, for some reason.  So, mostly subconsciously I think, I've been pushing the boundaries lately, to see what they will put up with before they fire me.  I don't really *want* to get fired, and I have never been fired before - but I think getting fired may be just what I need right now.  Sort of force me into action.

I am fortunate enough to work in a field and geographic area where jobs are plentiful, so I'm not too worried about finding work.  I've just been "sticking it out" because the pay is good and I get a pension.


I'm driving myself crazy over this, and I think it may be making me physically ill.  I just have no motivation to clock in every day anymore.  I feel like the only reason to stay is to add years to my pension.  I'm just not convinced that the cost is worth the benefit anymore.  It's "just a job" to me now, and has been for a while.


Have you ever just packed up and moved, find a job when you got there?  I've done it once before, it was rough but I survived - I was also single and didn't have kids then.  I think I might be doing it again very soon.  *This* can't go on for much longer...  Maybe it's a midlife crisis or something, except that I don't think I'm old enough to be having that, lol.  Anyway, I feel like change is desperately needed, and soon.  "My feet are itching", as I have heard it described before.


Sorry...  Didn't really want to put all this out there, but I just felt like I had to.  Just to help me make up my mind.  What is really important?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2014)

Josh, I think that your idea is the dumbest thing I ever heard.  Don't get me wrong, and please read this through, I completely sympathize with you are your situation.  However, unless this job offers you no free time, no vacation etc. quitting and moving is not a good idea.  If your particular skills are in enough demand as you say they are, take a few days off, a vacation say,  and go to Fort Worth, line up a new job and then quit the old one.  A prospective employer will generally look more favorably on an applicant that is looking to  change positions than one that is currently unemployed.  In the back of their minds they tend to wonder.  

Also this way you can leave your old job in a proper manner.  Sometimes those little things can go a long way latter on in life.  

Good luck with what ever you decide to do.  I have been there, but I didn't do that.  Instead I went out an found a new job, gave my two week notice and left on good terms.  Same thing with my wife.  She left a low level job several years ago at a bank on good terms.  5   years ago the bank came looking for her and offered her a senior VP job heading a department of the bank.  Burnt  bridges are just hard to cross back over once you have burned them.


----------



## Tiller (Mar 5, 2014)

I would quit rather than be fired. Being fired is sometimes looked down upon by new employers.

There's no reason to be miserable. Include your family in your decision, make sure they're on board, and then leave. I might try to already have a job lined up before I leave however.

Leave on good terms with your employer as well.

That's all I got. Good luck!!


----------



## Newtricks (Mar 5, 2014)

Josh, take a deep breath, exhale and let it go. Unless you boss puts you in a place where you feel the need to knock his/her teeth out... just relax and let it go and look for another job while you still have this one and do not put anyone in the ground prematurely.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 5, 2014)

Part of me want's to 'do it right' and just give my notice.  That would honestly be the safest/easiest way.  I'd really like to avoid getting fired (for what it's worth, I've heard that when you get fired here they give you the option to just quit and save face - and also forgo unemployment).

I'm an aircraft mechanic, and the DFW area is basically the place to be for that profession - I get job offers in my email weekly.  So I know I can get a job.  Really, the only variables are pay and benefits.


I've just grown so tired of this, lol.  It may be too late anyway - I've been sick for the last week and haven't been to work yet this week.  There's a fair chance that I'll get fired when I go in tomorrow.  I'm out of PTO, and attendance is the thing they watch most closely here.  You can basically do whatever you want as long as you're never late and show up every day.

It just seems like "everything is wrong" lately.  Don't really know how else to explain it.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 5, 2014)

It just feels like the "self destruct" button has already been pressed, and I'm just watching the countdown, and eating popcorn.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 5, 2014)

you need a couple weeks off, a good drunk and a better hooker. Then you will feel fine


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 5, 2014)

I wish it was that simple, lol.

I do need a vacation though.  Can't remember when I last had one...


----------



## bribrius (Mar 5, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> I wish it was that simple, lol.
> 
> I do need a vacation though. Can't remember when I last had one...


if you have kids and a wife take it without them. So you actually get one.


----------



## Overread (Mar 5, 2014)

My views:

1) You're currently ill - illness often makes is make very bad snap choices that, in the light of feeling better, we feel really darned daft at making. Even if the illness isn't life threatening the breakdown can make you think in very short blocks of time and with twisted priorities to what you normally have.

2) It sounds like you want to move on; but don't want to actually make the first step, so you want someone else to make it for you. Life has taught me that that is generally a very bad approach in the instance you're describing. Don't listen to rumour that you might get allowed to leave and "Save face". Simply start by first looking for other jobs, heck talk to a few people if they are contacting you for work and discuss with them the options.
IF you have a job and someone is sending you offers for work you've got a much stronger position to negotiate better pay - working hours - holidays. If you get fired you're putting all the balls in their court and giving them the concern of "well he was an ok worker - then he got fired; maybe he's got a problem and employing him is going to end up causing us trouble." 

3) If you have any dependants sit down and discuss  things with them calmly; explain your feelings and intentions. You'll find them far more accepting and willing to agree to things like a reduced amount of income coming into the family if it means you can get a better job - maybe one that offers you more holiday time to spend with them or even just a few more hours a week to be with them.

4) look at job ads but make no choices until you're well recovered (assuming its a passing illness with no long term effects). You want a sound clear mind for making big choices so don't be wrapped up with things like illness or charged emotions. 

You're in a good position and thinking about a move - be bold and brave and make the first move by looking around the market. There's no harm in it. 

Actually if you start to really get a mind to switching careers having an honest chat with your employer is also a very sensible move. Depending on your relationship with them they might be willing to provide good references and the like. It's worth a try and far better than having to ask for references from someone who's just fired you.


----------



## runnah (Mar 5, 2014)

Well I've switched twice and both times I ended up in a better place than where I was.

It may seem daunting at first but if you are in a bad place mentally at work it effects all aspects of your life.

Sleep on it.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 5, 2014)

runnah said:


> Well I've switched twice and both times I ended up in a better place than where I was.
> 
> It may seem daunting at first but if you are in a bad place mentally at work it effects all aspects of your life.
> 
> Sleep on it.


I totally get that. Im sticking with the good drunk first. sometimes people just need a break. Many people get to this point, and just change jobs. But this isn't always good. As I know quite a few people that have gone through multiple career or job changes. If you stay, with a employer. you tend to move up in both salary, time off, tenor. They usually can the new hires first. Better hours, more priviledges. Time with the company can be BIG depending on the company. Factored into promotions. Amount in retirement accounts or company contributions toward retirement. Even medical care coverages. Everything. The people I know that get this way, and change jobs, change again, change again. 
usually they end up working for a boss that is younger than they are and they are entry level at fourty five years old with no accrued or tenor based time off or decent pay.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 5, 2014)

I have worked a job where I was forced to work 80 hours a week as a salaried employee, and pretty much required to be treated like absolute **** by every vice president in the company.

I have worked a job where the man I worked for was actively working to fire everyone around me, all because they made him look bad by performing their jobs with competence.

I have worked a job where I was stuck in the basement of a federal building... in the dark... in the cold. I was sick every other month because the air quality was so staggeringly bad, and I am a person who never gets sick. The people I worked for knew NOTHING about either what they did, or what I did, and yet treated me like an absolute moron for ever suggesting anything to make the place better.

I have worked in some awful situations.

What I can tell you is this... no matter how bad it seems, there's actually a good chance it can be a whole hell of a lot worse. I have a coffee mug that I got at that federal job as a reminder of just how bad it can get.  Any time I start getting a little grumpy about my current job, I go grab myself a cup of coffee and stare at that mug... and remember.


----------



## runnah (Mar 5, 2014)

manaheim said:


> I have worked a job where I was forced to work 80 hours a week as a salaried employee, and pretty much required to be treated like absolute **** by every vice president in the company.  I have worked a job where the man I worked for was actively working to fire everyone around me, all because they made him look bad by performing their jobs with competence.  I have worked a job where I was stuck in the basement of a federal building... in the dark... in the cold. I was sick every other month because the air quality was so staggeringly bad, and I am a person who never gets sick. The people I worked for knew NOTHING about either what they did, or what I did, and yet treated me like an absolute moron for ever suggesting anything to make the place better.  I have worked in some awful situations.  What I can tell you is this... no matter how bad it seems, there's actually a good chance it can be a whole hell of a lot worse. I have a coffee mug that I got at that federal job as a reminder of just how bad it can get.  Any time I start getting a little grumpy about my current job, I go grab myself a cup of coffee and stare at that mug... and remember.



Well the glass is half empty!

Yes thing could get worse but they also can get better!


----------



## manaheim (Mar 5, 2014)

They can, but it's really a crap shoot.

My point is only don't let yourself get TOO wound up about how horrible a place is, when there's a good chance it's just basically as annoying as everyplace else.

When you boil it all down... work kinda sucks.


----------



## limr (Mar 5, 2014)

Josh, I've been in a similar situation - more than once, actually - and it's soul-crushing. In fact, I'm in the middle of a career change myself, though for almost opposite reasons. 

I have to agree with everyone else here who says to leave the job on good terms. It'll feel good at the moment, but you might be kicking yourself down the road at some point. It's hard to think of the longer term if all you can see is, "How am I going to stop myself from punching someone right now?" I don't agree that bridges need to stay intact, but if you're going to burn them, do so after you've sorted yourself out. Then burn away!


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2014)

manaheim said:


> They can, but it's really a crap shoot.
> 
> My point is only don't let yourself get TOO wound up about how horrible a place is, when there's a good chance it's just basically as annoying as everyplace else.
> 
> When you boil it all down... work kinda sucks.



Depends on the work:


----------



## bribrius (Mar 5, 2014)

manaheim said:


> They can, but it's really a crap shoot.
> 
> My point is only don't let yourself get TOO wound up about how horrible a place is, when there's a good chance it's just basically as annoying as everyplace else.
> 
> When you boil it all down... *work kinda sucks*.


totally agree.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 5, 2014)

I am fortunate in the fact that as a paramedic,  I see people every shift that remind me of just how good I actually have it.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 5, 2014)

just another suggestion, like doing photography, is a outlet for me along with other various hobbies.. I've also done other side work other than a regular job. You can have a life and do other things. so after your drunk, figure out maybe if getting more into photography, or maybe other side work, Might peak your interest or get you more satisfied. And you arent alone josh, most people generally dislike what they do for a living. I know I don't particularly care for what I do, but for what I make money wise, ive done a hell of a lot worse for a hell of a lot less money. Other thing too, is leave it at work. which is something I personally can vouch for and struggled with. working with a company which is full of pricks, for years, im pretty much a total heartless prick. But I leave that at work, don't bring that **** home to your family. They should see the gentler and nicer side. keep your work persona you work persona and save the best of you for those at home. 
Don't bring work home with you leave it there.


----------



## terri (Mar 5, 2014)

I moved one time with no job, just moved across country and settled in to a new place, THEN looked for a job.   Daunting, but it can be done.

I don't recommend it, though.   I see you're out of PTO and have missed some work due to being sick, and you really could use some actual R&R.   But you've burned through the PTO now.   Not the best time to be putting in for a vacation.   DON'T let yourself get fired.  You still have years to work, and I do understand job burnout...trust me on that one.   But don't let the SOB's you don't like be the ones who put a blemish on your resume.   

What you might think about is just putting out feelers to DFW - in other words, start looking, while keeping your current gig.   Answer a few ads - you might stumble on a headhunter who would be happy to look further for you if a particular ad doesn't pan out.   That's happened several times for me, because of a sterling resume (keep it polished!).    

I'm sorry it's so crappy right now, and you are right of course - money isn't everything.  :hug::    But it still sucks not to have it, and you have people counting on you (and the benefits), so just be careful.      You _can_ get yourself out of any situation when it's not working for you anymore.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 6, 2014)

I wouldn't just quit and move without a game plan if you have a family. If you were single, I'd say go for it.

But really, I don't think the proper way to handle this situation is to just "deal with it." If you take a vacation, and then you come back to the same ****ty work environment, you may just be reminded of how much you really hate your job.

Look for work elsewhere, while holding down your job. It would also probably be a good idea to discuss things with your spouse as well. Just a...suggestion. lol


----------



## TWright33 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm kind of in the same position, but it's more of the people I have to deal with rather than the job.

My manager is gone for a week right now to Las Vegas for work. I'm waiting to see how work will be once he gets back.

I also have my 2 year review next week

Depending on those two things depends on how urgent I am about finding another job.

I'm young though. I don't really have anyone to talk to about this stuff.

I need to do the best for my wife and I, but I am to the point of not knowing what to do.

However, I can't move to another job to make less. I'm hardly getting by now it seems like.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry you are so unhappy. Been there, done that.
I have to agree with alot of others on how to proceed. Talk to spouse, do you have emergency cash stash to pay bills for 6 months? I know you think you will get a job quickly, but...
Get the other job before giving notice here. As others have said, this could come back to haunt or help you later. (If you decide to not look for another job at least give notice)
take a couple of weeks off between the job to give yourself a break and spend some family time.
Good luck,
Nancy


----------



## Warhorse (Mar 6, 2014)

As others have said, look for another job while you are working this job, and doing the best you can at this job.

Never burn bridges.


----------



## Newtricks (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey Josh, I'm working with a producer who's charging $120.00 per look and thinks it's okay to pay me $40.00 per shoot. A week ago a young man asked if I had a business card, before I could answer she told him I work for her so I do not have  business cards, I wanted to shoot her (not with my camera). Instead I've gone to where the young man works and started handing out cards, I don't want to burn that bridge, I am also not happy not even getting a reach-around.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 6, 2014)

Never, EVER, burn bridges. Have enough respect for yourself and your employer to leave with dignity and pride if that's what you decide to do. In this economy I would not recommend just quitting without having another job in place. It is just not very wise. I would say I am pretty money savvy, and I would say stick it out until you have at least a years worth of money saved to live on before you do anything crazy. Just my two cents.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, nothing has happened yet, but the day isn't over, lol.  "Something" will happen, I just don't know when or what.

My plan for now is to stay till the lease is up on my apartment, then get out of here.  I think there's 4 months left on it.  That will let me save up more money, and it will give me 7 years here.

Assuming I don't get fired in an hour, lol.


----------



## limr (Mar 6, 2014)

I understand why people say 'never burn bridges' and I am not saying that Josh should do that, but I just have to say that sometimes bridges need to be burned. And then they need to be rebuilt only so that you can burn them again.

I left one or two bridges burned to a crisp and I can honestly say that it was ten times better for me than leaving that route open. There is no doubt in my mind that it was the right thing to do and I haven't regretted it for a second. In fact, I still work on the same campus as the folks on the other side of on of those bridges, and every time I see one of them, the image of rubbing burnt bridge ash in their faces makes my heart sing just a little bit. I take pride in being on the disavowed list of that department.

Sometimes having _fewer _options is liberating and you can spend all your energies on a new direction instead of trying to figure out if it's better to back track. 

The trick, of course, is figuring out which ones truly need to be burned and which ones are better left standing, no matter how tempting it is to destroy them.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok, well I've been part of the workforce now for .. well more decades than I care to admit. I got my first real paying job for a non-family member that required me to be to work each day at the age of 11. I have been employed more or less steadily since that time. I've worked in quite a few different feilds, everything from farm work (my first jobs) to my current position in the financial realm, monitoring and assesing transactions for possible fraud. 

If my current employer were to ever pick up the phone they could call anyone I have ever worked for in the past, and I have absolutely no fear of what any of the people I've ever worked for might have to say about my performance, dedication, attendance, the circumstances under which I left my employment, etc.

I haven't always loved every job I've ever had - in fact I had more than one that I really disliked intensly. Didn't matter to me though, that was my job until I could find something better - even if better meant less money and benefits but more piece of mind. So no, I don't fault you for considering leaving your job - but do yourself and your employer a huge favor, if you literally cannot fulfill your obligations to them tell them so and don't make them go through all the rigamorle or blind side them with any of this, it's not fair to them in any way, shape or form.

If your problem with the job is emotional, ok well I realize this might sound harsh - but so what. As my teenage daughter is so fond of saying, suck it up buttercup. Make the best of what you have, go in everyday and give them your utmost, and use your free time to look for another position. Once you've found one give your employer proper notice and the consideration they deserve in this regard.

Just my 2 cents worth of course. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## IByte (Mar 6, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Depends on the work:
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StJS51d1Fzg



Lol classics neva die, nice find.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 6, 2014)

Have a plan. It's fine that you're un happy with your current work, but if you decide to make a move in todays economy and job market you would be foolish to just drop everything and start over. Do your leg work while you have a steady paycheck and don't settle. You've survived there this long, why not spend the time to make it an upwards move? Like others have said though, the grass looks greener on the other side because you can't see the **** in the yard.

Best of luck to you whatever you decide. I hope it works out well.


----------



## IByte (Mar 6, 2014)

kathyt said:


> Never, EVER, burn bridges. Have enough respect for yourself and your employer to leave with dignity and pride if that's what you decide to do. In this economy I would not recommend just quitting without having another job in place. It is just not very wise. I would say I am pretty money savvy, and I would say stick it out until you have at least a years worth of money saved to live on before you do anything crazy. Just my two cents.



Pun intended there Kat....??


----------



## bribrius (Mar 6, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> Well, nothing has happened yet, but the day isn't over, lol. "Something" will happen, I just don't know when or what.
> 
> My plan for now is to stay till the lease is up on my apartment, then get out of here. I think there's 4 months left on it. That will let me save up more money, and it will give me 7 years here.
> 
> Assuming I don't get fired in an hour, lol.


chicken.  I knew you didn't have the balls anyway.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 6, 2014)

bribrius said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, nothing has happened yet, but the day isn't over, lol. "Something" will happen, I just don't know when or what.
> ...


LOL.  Well, maybe they're just waiting till Friday, lol.  Getting fired won't be good, but I'll be OK.  Worst case, I'll just have to rush to get everything done that I need to do - buy a truck, pack, all that crap.  I hate my car too, lol.  It's getting to be pretty unreliable.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 6, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > Josh66 said:
> ...



well. i ll tell you this from working in corporate America. i seen people go out of work on stress leave, stress from work before. Take FMLA. i seen people pull short term disability for from stress and depression. some companies have drug policies, the type where if you tell them you have a drug problem they have to give you time off and pay for you to go to a drug or alcohol counselor. i saw one guy disappear for MONTHS on stress leave. Then he came back, said he had problem with his meds and had to go back to his therapist. Dissappeared for months again. Probably paid with short term disability most companies carry that. i seen a woman go out once because she claimed she thought she was being sexually harassed because the stuff was hung up too high on a bulletin board for her to reach. About seen it all, all im saying. 
im not giving suggestions, just saying. ive seen people go out (and hang onto their jobs) for A LOT of reasons and in A LOT of different ways.

EDIT: They aren't all illegit. I'd guess 90 percent had a legit case.  Other ten percent playing the system.


----------



## Tiller (Mar 6, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> LOL.  Well, maybe they're just waiting till Friday, lol.  Getting fired won't be good, but I'll be OK.  Worst case, I'll just have to rush to get everything done that I need to do - buy a truck, pack, all that crap.  I hate my car too, lol.  It's getting to be pretty unreliable.



Are you not listening? DONT GET FIRED


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 6, 2014)

LOL - I once worked somewhere with a VERY generous sick time policy.  Every employee had 6 month paid sick time per year - from your first day.  You didn't have to even think about using short or long term disability until after you used that 6 months up.  There were a couple people who really worked the system, taking half of every year off for stress.  All you needed was a doctor's note and you could basically be out as long as you wanted to with full pay.

How you could be that stressed out when you only work 6 months a year, I don't know...haha.

I've seen people take a few months off for things like that before.  I always just assumed that disability wouldn't cover something like that.  I know FMLA is unpaid, anyway.

I just need to get out of here, lol.  I'm going to take a pay cut - no way around that.  I just hate living here so much.  You have to either drive an hour each way to work every day (I know people that drive 100+ miles one way to work - screw that), or drive an hour every time you want to do something other than go to Walmart.  There's maybe one decent restaurant in town - not counting places like Chili's or Applebee's, they're more-or-less fast food with beer.  Nothing wrong with that - I'm just saying, it's not "fine dining".

For me, living somewhere I actually like to live will be worth the pay cut.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 6, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> LOL - I once worked somewhere with a VERY generous sick time policy. Every employee had 6 month paid sick time per year - from your first day. You didn't have to even think about using short or long term disability until after you used that 6 months up. There were a couple people who really worked the system, taking half of every year off for stress. All you needed was a doctor's note and you could basically be out as long as you wanted to with full pay.
> 
> How you could be that stressed out when you only work 6 months a year, I don't know...haha.
> 
> ...



look at cost of living in the new area, in tandem with looking at pay. then crime rates, poverty levels, schools etc. etc.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 6, 2014)

Tiller said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.  Well, maybe they're just waiting till Friday, lol.  Getting fired won't be good, but I'll be OK.  Worst case, I'll just have to rush to get everything done that I need to do - buy a truck, pack, all that crap.  I hate my car too, lol.  It's getting to be pretty unreliable.
> ...


I don't exactly have a say in it, lol.  I don't know what will happen, but nothing happened today.  I'm not going to assume that means that nothing is going to happen.  I don't know, maybe nothing will happen.  If that's the case, they would really be bending the rules for me.  Unless they decide to just ignore the times I've called in, "the rules" say that the punishment is termination.  I'm just waiting to see what happens now.  I thought I would hear something today, but I didn't.  It won't be the end of the world if I do get fired.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 6, 2014)

I think you need to wake up and smell the coffee,  my number one priority is to pay bills and ill do anything it takes ive been a joiner for 36 years some jobs I hate ive just started a new job thats great and im back on pre recession money which works out at about £30 an hour but I have been on crap money for about 6 years now


----------



## Overread (Mar 6, 2014)

One thought is that you've been off work sick; so provided that they believe you were genuinely sick and not pulling a fast one it might be that whilst you have been off longer than you should have they are prepared to not let you go and retain your services due to the circumstances of you being sick and thus not really able to attend work.


----------



## usayit (Mar 6, 2014)

Haven't read through the thread.... yet... but 

Don't run away from things.

You run TOO things.


Running away almost always leads to regret and overlooked opportunities.



PS> I disagree with the "Money isn't everything".   "A lot of money isn't everything .. yes ".   But that's a different discussion.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 6, 2014)

Overread said:


> One thought is that you've been off work sick; so provided that they believe you were genuinely sick and not pulling a fast one it might be that whilst you have been off longer than you should have they are prepared to not let you go and retain your services due to the circumstances of you being sick and thus not really able to attend work.


maybe he brought in a doctors note.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 6, 2014)

usayit said:


> PS> I disagree with the "Money isn't everything".   "A lot of money isn't everything .. yes ".   But that's a different discussion.


That's what I meant.  I can take a pay cut and still be "OK".  Obviously, I would rather NOT take a pay cut, lol, but I'd rather make less and have some sort of life.  



bribrius said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > One thought is that you've been off work sick; so provided that they believe you were genuinely sick and not pulling a fast one it might be that whilst you have been off longer than you should have they are prepared to not let you go and retain your services due to the circumstances of you being sick and thus not really able to attend work.
> ...


I didn't go to the doctor.  I should have.  I didn't plan on being out that long either - if I knew from the start how long it would be I probably would have went to the doctor first thing.  Maybe I'll just swipe a stack of their pads next time I go in for something, lol.  I still think it's ridiculous that we even have to bring notes in though.

Maybe they'll go easy on me since the flu, or whatever the hell it was (I don't think it was the flu - seems like the flu should have been worse), has been making it's rounds.  Maybe I'll just get 3 days without pay.  Hopefully I'll find out tomorrow.  Whatever they're going to do, I wish they'd just get it over with, lol.  I guess it's good that nothing has happened yet, but I still don't think they're going to just let me off completely.


Anyway.  I've been saying for a long time that I hate it here and need to move.  I need to just do it, finally.  Maybe 8 or 9 years ago, I moved 1500 miles with no job.  What I'm talking about now is moving 100 miles - to somewhere I already know people and can definitely get a job.


----------



## usayit (Mar 7, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> That's what I meant.  I can take a pay cut and still be "OK".  Obviously, I would rather NOT take a pay cut, lol, but I'd rather make less and have some sort of life.



Nah it still sounds like your motivation is driven by current frustrations with your current job thus its still running away.   Your opening post doesn't state a location that make you happy.  Your opening post doesn't state you have a job opportunity that would better your current situation lined up.    Its all speculation;  "Probably Fort Worth",  "Should be able to find a job".   You have to be honest with yourself.  You aren't running TOO a better situation.  You are running TOO a "probably" and "a should".. a figment of your speculation.   You are still running AWAY.

I've been through a 2 year unemployment stint.   You know what's worse than explaining that in an interview?   Explaining why you left a job because you simply unhappy.   

I recommend taking a few days off... spend some of it reflecting on your situation.  Make some effort to build something to run TOO.   Go out look for places that you would like to live.   Get your resume together.   Do a job search and send out feelers.    It doesn't commit you to anything but it makes you feel like you are doing something about your current situation.  

The worse thing you want to do is run AWAY to something else that is just as bad or worse.

Maybe.. you will be able put that the stresses into perspective and learn to live with them.  After jumping around job to job.. working low and high paying jobs, I realized that no job is perfect.   Its just a matter of which one deals a combination of stresses and benefits that you are willing to live with.  

I"m in that situation now.  Current job is very difficult and stressful (startup.. not doing well yet.).  People are really unhappy.  Me?  I've been through worse.   My past experience gives me perspective.. it isn't all that bad.  Yeh.. no job security but I haven't had that in the last 14 years.  I'm still being challenged too so there is a sense of fulfillment from that.  Pay is better than any of my previous jobs which allowed my wife to stay home with the newborns.  The last time I was even happier with my job, I was working 3 days (weekend) 12 hour shifts for peanuts.... at the time I thought it sucked!   Reflecting back, I had so much time with my family and personal.   Unfortunately, the money just wouldn't support my family of today.


----------



## Newtricks (Mar 7, 2014)

Josh, I have a very specific skill set being a motion picture machinery operator (6'4" 280lbs, doesn't help)... there are always other jobs out there. Last time I was fired from a job, I looked at my former boss and told him... I was looking for a job when I got this one. Just move on.

Anthony

I do get there isn't a lot of work out there for people with specific skill sets.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 7, 2014)

Getting another job is easy, I seriously get jobs offers emailed to me once or twice a week.  Getting another job making the same wage I make now isn't, lol.  We have a very high turnover rate, we have for a long time.  I can only think of three people that have quit since I've been here - one guy went back to school, one got recalled to another job, and one just missed home, but maybe a few hundred that have been fired.

We have a pretty bad reputation in the industry as far as that goes.  Most recruiters know this, so I don't think they're going to be too surprised that the person they're interviewing got fired from here.

It's looking like I might not get fired after all, they do tend to wait till the last minute though...  All I'm saying is that if I do get fired, I'm not worried.  In a way, it would be a nice "vacation" that I otherwise would not be able to take, lol.

edit
So far so good.  I think they cut me some slack since it was very obvious that I was actually sick.  Still - technically, I should have been fired.
(They must really like me or something.  Go figure.  They don't usually act like it, lol.)


----------



## DirtyDawg (Mar 7, 2014)

Funny, you could have been writing on my behalf. I am in a nearly identical place. Not quite old enough for midlife crisis, doing what I love but can't stand the thought of even being around the same people another day. Maybe it's a seven year itch.

I didn't read all of the replies but I'd advise not getting fired or burning any bridges. Maybe look for work at the same time you keep the current job. Also, do you have to move?Consider carefully the impact your decision could have on your family. 

I hope you have a healthy family relationship and have support from within. 

Change can be good and try to stick it out during your job search but not if it will cause you to do something stupid. 

Good luck friend. I hope we both make good choices!


----------



## limr (Mar 7, 2014)

I can't take it anymore.

Run TO, not TOO.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 7, 2014)

DirtyDawg said:


> Also, do you have to move?


I could change jobs without moving, and I could also move without changing jobs.  I just hate having to drive that far every day...  I'd rather live within, say, a 30 minute drive to where I work.  I work with a lot of people that drive 100 miles or more one way, every day.  Hell, there are a few people I work with that live in Waco - 150 miles away.

That's just not worth it to me...  I mean, even financially, it's not worth it.  That "higher wage" is costing $3-4/hr in gas.  Not to mention wear & tear on your car.  You could work closer to home for less money and have the same net income.  Plus, just the driving time - it leaves you no time for anything but eat sleep and work.


I've done that before - 80 mile commute.  But only temporarily till I could find a place closer to work.  My first couple months at this job, I had a 60 mile commute - I was on night shift though, so traffic was pretty light.  I'd say at least 20% of the people I work with drive that far every day.  I don't know man, it's just not for me, lol.


edit
Rockwall (if you're familiar with the area) might be a good compromise.  Close enough to drive to my current job, but also close enough to Love Field, Meacham, etc...  There's more work at Love Field - but even when I worked there I lived in Fort Worth.  I just prefer Fort Worth to Dallas...  The drive wasn't terrible - 30 minutes or so, I guess - it's been a while.  Rockwall also has a lot more going on than Greenville.  In Greenville, you have to drive to Rockwall or Dallas if you want to do anything.  The city just doesn't want to grow or something.  They keep driving businesses away.


----------



## runnah (Mar 7, 2014)

limr said:


> I can't take it anymore.  Run TO, not TOO.



I blame there not good schooling.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 7, 2014)

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I can't take it anymore.  Run TO, not TOO.
> ...



Well you know, a Bachelor's degree is the new high school diploma.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 7, 2014)

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I can't take it anymore. Run TO, not TOO.
> ...



This was awesome.


----------



## usayit (Mar 8, 2014)

Ah crap.  It was too early in the morning and then spend 90% of my day coding.   Mistakes are plenty around here but I have better things to do than point them out.


----------



## limr (Mar 8, 2014)

usayit said:


> Ah crap.  It was too early in the morning and then spend 90% of my day coding.   Mistakes are plenty around here but I have better things to do than point them out.



Am I supposed to be insulted by the insinuation that I don't have a life and just sit around looking to point out grammatical errors?


----------



## usayit (Mar 8, 2014)

Is Fort Worth really that nice?  I've lived in Dallas for several years.  Richardson to be exact.  Never really considered Fort Worth while I living in the area. 

I hope you don't get fired.  I think that is the worst way to leave.  Good luck.   At least you may have time to update the resume and talk to a few of the recruiters calling.

Keep the commute short.  I'm currently doing 40 miles one way which takes me about 1 hour.  It sucks!   Basically have to maintain a vehicle just for commuting and consider it a "throw away".


----------



## usayit (Mar 8, 2014)

limr said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > Ah crap.  It was too early in the morning and then spend 90% of my day coding.   Mistakes are plenty around here but I have better things to do than point them out.
> ...



Absolutely not.  Take it as you will.  










.  I DO have better things to do.


----------



## Warhorse (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Mar 8, 2014)

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I can't take it anymore.  Run TO, not TOO.
> ...


Jeeze Loise.......Where did you learn american?  That sentence should state:  I blame there not *BE* good schooling.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 8, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


Yup and GED now stands for Get Er Done.


----------



## usayit (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow.. this place as become mighty unfriendly.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 8, 2014)

usayit said:


> Wow.. this place as become mighty unfriendly.



typical for many threads as the topic has been covered to eternity and back but the thread lives on


----------



## limr (Mar 8, 2014)

Warhorse said:


>



Sorry, move along, nothing to see here. Unless, of course, you've brought enough popcorn to share!


----------



## table1349 (Mar 8, 2014)

Is that enough?


----------



## limr (Mar 8, 2014)

Two words: Fan.Tastic. :thumbup:


----------



## runnah (Mar 8, 2014)

limr said:


> Two words: Fan.Tastic. :thumbup:



Technically that is one word. -5 points, see me after class.


----------



## limr (Mar 8, 2014)

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Two words: Fan.Tastic. :thumbup:
> ...



Is this all part of some naughty student fantasy you've got?


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 8, 2014)

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



If it involves sun god robes and pickles then the answer would have to be yes...

Lol


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 8, 2014)

And yes, I'm going to post that pretty much everywhere.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 8, 2014)

could just say the hell with it and move to the north pole. Bring sleds for the kids...


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 8, 2014)

LOL, I'm about done with this "cold" bull****.  I'm ready for summer.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 8, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> LOL, I'm about done with this "cold" bull****. I'm ready for summer.



gee. wish I could think about changing jobs. im jealous. Mess up at work again you might have the summer off.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 8, 2014)

It's tempting.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 8, 2014)

In 18 months I am changing jobs.  Retiring from the one I will have had for 35 years to become the CEO as well as COO of the Domestic Bliss and Personal Household Corp. LLC. where the wife and I reside.   Damn that pension and accrued retirement account are sure going to be nice.  The dogs are looking forward to daddy being home all the time as well.  More walks, trips to the dog park and play time in their future.





Not to mention having the time to travel.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 8, 2014)

So if you aren't satisfied with the job you have now and you're getting emails about job offers, why not figure out what offers would be worth looking into and check them out? What does your wife want to do? Trying to get yourself fired doesn't sound like it would really be the best choice, if you really are ready for a change then why not figure out some options and decide what you want to do.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 9, 2014)

Become an RN, and travel all around the world as a traveling nurse. The pay is high and you won't get bored. You could go to any state or county you please.


----------



## ratssass (Mar 9, 2014)

kathyt said:


> Become an RN, and travel all around the world as a traveling nurse. The pay is high and you won't get bored. You could go to any state or county you please.



My nephew has been doing that for 15 yrs........loves everything about it.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 9, 2014)

kathyt said:


> Become an RN, and travel all around the world as a traveling nurse. The pay is high and you won't get bored. You could go to any state or county you please.




But one does not simply become an RN, is that correct? Lol

My mom is an RN and she was talking about how highly selective nursing school is with their applicants. Maybe she was just referring to that specific school though. 

You could with Doctor's Without Borders.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 9, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > Become an RN, and travel all around the world as a traveling nurse. The pay is high and you won't get bored. You could go to any state or county you please.
> ...


Most nursing programs in my area are extremely hard to get into. Very competitive. I had 50 in my graduating class. 10 didn't make it through. There are generally thousands of applicants for each fall and they only have 60 spots. It is also a lack of nursing instructors that limit the amount of students they can take. (that is a general problem throughout most states right now) Most RNs make more money on the clinical side rather than teaching, so they stay clinical.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 9, 2014)

the o.p makes about as much as a lot of nurses now and he doesn't have to deal with blood and puke or whiny people.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 9, 2014)

bribrius said:


> the o.p makes about as much as a lot of nurses now and he doesn't have to deal with blood and puke or whiny people.


Most experienced RN's in my area make $30+/hour at least, and not all RN's deal with blood, puke, and whiny people. We always have jobs, we can find a job anywhere, and there are soooo many things you can do with an RN license.


----------



## limr (Mar 9, 2014)

kathyt said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > kathyt said:
> ...



My college has a very good nursing program and it is, as most are, very competitive. Quite frankly, I'm glad they are, too!  

I personally could not be a nurse. I get all light-headed and nauseated when I see blood or broken skin.  I know not all nurses have to deal with the...uh, less pleasant...issue of bodily fluids all the time, but it's not like I could avoid it entirely. More power to those who can handle all of it.

So instead I chose the legal equivalent of nursing: paralegal (for a career change, that is.) Now I only have to see police photos of bloody injuries instead of seeing them in person  In a sense, it's similar in that I could get a job anywhere in the country if I wanted to. Unlike lawyers, I don't have to be licensed state-by-state, so I wouldn't have to keep taking bar exams if I wanted to move to a different state. I might have to learn a few differences in some state statutes, but they're not all that different, honestly.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 9, 2014)

kathyt said:


> Most experienced RN's in my area make $30+/hour at least, and not all RN's deal with blood, puke, and whiny people. We always have jobs, we can find a job anywhere, and there are soooo many things you can do with an RN license.



$30 does not sound that good


----------



## limr (Mar 9, 2014)

gsgary said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > Most experienced RN's in my area make $30+/hour at least, and not all RN's deal with blood, puke, and whiny people. We always have jobs, we can find a job anywhere, and there are soooo many things you can do with an RN license.
> ...



She said $30*+
*
You can't say that without knowing how many hours per week someone works, what average wages are for the area, what cost of living for the area is, what tax rates are, if this is just the starting hourly rate or the average hourly rate... 

It's not fair to judge it as a good salary or not if you are only looking at it in terms of your own area, which, may I remind you, doesn't deal in dollars


----------



## Warhorse (Mar 9, 2014)

I would have to _assume _gsgary can do a simple money conversion.  *30.00000 US Dollar = 17.94855 British Pound*


----------



## ratssass (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 9, 2014)

kathyt said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > kathyt said:
> ...



Ah okay. Yeah my mom said that at the nursing school she went to they accepted something like 3% of applicants. 

She knew one guy also who was an LVN and tried to become an RN but couldn't pass some exam so he eventually gave up. 

Nursing seems hard.


----------



## limr (Mar 9, 2014)

Warhorse said:


> I would have to _assume _gsgary can do a simple money conversion.  *30.00000 US Dollar = 17.94855 British Pound*



That still doesn't mean he understands what it would mean to make $30+/hour in the United States. Just doing a money conversion doesn't mean he's factored in all the other elements of determining what is considered a 'decent' salary here. And 'here' could mean a lot of different things. 'Here' in the NY Tri-State area? $30+/hour is okay for a starting salary. Things would be tight, though. In a less expensive area (which includes most of the country)? It's a good salary.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 9, 2014)

gsgary said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > Most experienced RN's in my area make $30+/hour at least, and not all RN's deal with blood, puke, and whiny people. We always have jobs, we can find a job anywhere, and there are soooo many things you can do with an RN license.
> ...





Warhorse said:


> I would have to _assume _gsgary can do a simple money conversion.  *30.00000 US Dollar = 17.94855 British Pound*



Considering that the gross median income in the UK is $26,500 pounds per year or 12.74 pounds per hour.  I believe that 17.94 pounds per hour would be a good income there as well considering that works out to 37,315 pounds per year.   Also keep in mind that in the nursing field overtime is quite common and that $30.00 + does not include other benefits.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 9, 2014)

that is decent money for most places. not sure i am so keen on the growth or future in the nursing sector however.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 9, 2014)

limr said:


> Warhorse said:
> 
> 
> > I would have to _assume _gsgary can do a simple money conversion.  *30.00000 US Dollar = 17.94855 British Pound*
> ...



While maybe not great, not too bad either considering the average median income for New York State is $51,126.  Of course when you look at the median income of New York City alone it's not a great salary, but then if you are living in New York City you are paying extra for the name.  :mrgreen:


----------



## table1349 (Mar 9, 2014)

bribrius said:


> that is decent money for most places. not sure i am so keen on the growth or future in the nursing sector however.



This ought to tell you:  American Association of Colleges of Nursing | Nursing Shortage

Don't get sick.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 9, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > that is decent money for most places. not sure i am so keen on the growth or future in the nursing sector however.
> ...


wait and see. i have my own idea on this.....


----------



## limr (Mar 9, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Warhorse said:
> ...



True - NY State is a different story. That's why I mentioned the Tri-State area, which essentially means NYC and its NY/NJ/CT suburbs. In this area, it's barely scraping by. 

To be fair, I believe a person is paying for a lot more than just a name by living in NYC.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 9, 2014)

bribrius said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...



Well perhaps you ought to share those ideas with the American Association of Colleges of Nursing.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 9, 2014)

gsgary said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > Most experienced RN's in my area make $30+/hour at least, and not all RN's deal with blood, puke, and whiny people. We always have jobs, we can find a job anywhere, and there are soooo many things you can do with an RN license.
> ...


I said make $30+* at least*. This doesn't include shift differential, benefits, overtime, and if you specialize in an area you often make a bit more. There are so many other factors as well. I don't really ever complain about the RN pay rates if that says anything. The amount of money you can make as a nurse is endless depending on how much, and where you want to work.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 9, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


wouldn't matter. it is like the American medical association or any group with personal for financial involvement. They promote their cause. i think this is going to go the other way.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 9, 2014)

bribrius said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...


I would love to hear it. There is, and will always be a demand for nurses. Period.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 9, 2014)

bribrius said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...


Who would replace the registered nurses?


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 9, 2014)

As far as I know, nursing is a very secure job in the US with steady job growth.

And $30/hour is higher than the average income in the US as well.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 9, 2014)

you really want to get into this? i look at things from a economics standpoint. And see our current medical care as unsustainable (and studies prove it as such) which was the entire outlay for obamacare. So from a business, or national standpoint. There is no choice but to cut the medical profession. Also if you put our economy in a pie chart, and cover it for the last fourty years. you will see that financial industries and medical has grow disproportionately to all other segments. Money has been flooding into these sectors. Money that isn't really there and cant continue. it throw the entire economy off balance. As the noose tightens, hospitals respond. They consolidate, lay off, encourage lower cost employees. Part of why there is so many off shoots of nursing, two years instead of four year requirements, cna, crna, cma, lpn, and the newest is what falls between a cna and a lpn, i cant remember the name of it but they are infiltrating quick because it is a one year or less program. The field has grown and people flock to it. Because lack of economy in other areas they have to do something. But from a hospital standpoint, consolidate, layoff, have nurses fill in for doctors, have the less than nurses fill in for the nurses. cut costs. They have to too, because too much money is going out the door and they know what is coming. Insurance companies are fighting over payouts, the country is running in debt, and the economy is bleeding paying for the most expensive healthcare system in the world. Not to mention overuse. The amount of people going to the hospital and taking up time for the dumbest reasons (wahh i have the sniffles) is astounding. That being pounded on heavy now. End of life care is big now too, that we realized that is the most expensive part of a persons care. The pondering if it is really worth five hundred k to keep someone alive for another year even if they are miserable.
The money just really isn't there, a lot of what is there is being wasted. Expect serious streamlining. It is the only part of the economy that hasn't gone through as such and it is significantly overweight.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 9, 2014)

Euthanize the elderly

Make it trend on Twitter everyone.

#euthanizethelderly


----------



## bribrius (Mar 9, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> Euthanize the elderly
> 
> Make it trend on Twitter everyone.
> 
> #euthanizethelderly


part of it. Larger issue is the American healthcare system has become big business, and for a long time the only business to be in. Yell at the doctors they complain about the price of schooling. yell at the insurance company they complain about the price of the doctors. yell at the hospital they complain about everyone. yell at the schools they whine for more government handouts. Yell at the pharmaceutical companies they complain about the costs of government regulations and fda trials. It got fat and bloated. People have made a lot of money in healthcare business. And Everyone points the finger at someone else. Now it is realized it is a giant animal no one can afford to feed. Employers don't want to pay it, private business doesn't want to pay for it, individuals don't want to pay for it, the government don't want to pay for it. No one wants to pay for this obese animal. Like the financial industry it became a giant bubble, with a lot of middle men as well making money in between having nothing directly to do with healthcare. Nothing can operate that inefficiently (well maybe government) and waste so much money. You cant have 20 percent of gdp going to healthcare. The crack down is coming.

really just my opinion though.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 9, 2014)

http://reclaimreform.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/chicken-little1.jpg


----------



## bribrius (Mar 9, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> http://reclaimreform.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/chicken-little1.jpg


If this were meant for me, these are facts. Do a search. ive read more than one study on the unsustainable American healthcare system. There is even government studies. MOney is a fact. If it cant be spent.... it cant be spent.
unions are the other thing. Like the hospital here is required to hire a four year nurse for certain things because of the union. Even if they can find someone for near half the pay to do the same thing. The nurses union is in a tizzy about having its members replaced but the hospital cant justify the pay in the budget. i see a anti union campaign coming. The hospital actually just recently did a layoff. Not huge, but enough that i think it was trying to get a point across.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 9, 2014)

$30/hr is pretty good to me.  I make like a dollar short of that now.  The next raise I get will put me pretty close to that.  Though, I am raising a family of 4 on one income, so while *I* make more than average, our household income is probably below average.

And as far as the job offers I'm always getting, the reason I don't follow up on any of them is that they all pay less than my current job.  If I just "lowered my standards" a little bit, I could have a new job in a week.  And if I didn't care where I lived, I could have one tomorrow.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 9, 2014)

limr said:


> That still doesn't mean he understands what it would mean to make $30+/hour in the United States. Just doing a money conversion doesn't mean he's factored in all the other elements of determining what is considered a 'decent' salary here. And 'here' could mean a lot of different things. 'Here' in the NY Tri-State area? $30+/hour is okay for a starting salary. Things would be tight, though. In a less expensive area (which includes most of the country)? It's a good salary.



In my work everything has a price I dont work on an hourly rate, the faster you are the more you make so I dont factor areas and taxes and if the price is not right I walk, tomorrow im starting a second fix on a 5 bedroom house (joinery, doors, skirting,  architrave, ballastades) the price is £750 which will take me 3 1/2 days some jobs you can make £400 in a day and others you could be down to £120 a day, quantity surveyor's call it swing and round abouts


----------



## gsgary (Mar 9, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> While maybe not great, not too bad either considering the average median income for New York State is $51,126.  Of course when you look at the median income of New York City alone it's not a great salary, but then if you are living in New York City you are paying extra for the name.  :mrgreen:



I thought wages in the US were much better than this, the cost of living must be very cheap


----------



## bribrius (Mar 9, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > that is decent money for most places. not sure i am so keen on the growth or future in the nursing sector however.
> ...


medical assistants? Anyone less expensive? How many are really needed?
when i hear about shortages, nurses, doctors. what i think about is things like "follow up appointments".

Like if i walk into a doctors office, i notice that the majority of them don't look to sick. say i have some flu, they give me a antibiotic prescription. seven days or whatever. And make a "follow up appointment".
A lot of medical practices do this. In which most cases by then, whatever ailed you is gone now. if you even really needed to be seen to begin with it questionable. But now you have a "follow up appointment". which basically means they check your height, weight, look down our throat. same thing they did a week before. Agree with you that you are perfectly fine. And bill your poor insurance company again. Seems they have very busy schedules in some doctors offices. It appears they are understaffed. But a lot of it is about overscheduling and keeping the money coming in. Things like "followup appointments". 
Or like one time i went in, i was a little under the weather. they check me out. On my way out they remind me i need to schedule my physical. As i apparently was overdue. why they couldn't tap on my knee while they were looking in my ears for a ear infection i couldn't tell you. It is all about keeping the schedule full and money coming in. Or how about a appointment, where you go in, see a practical nurse, or not even that maybe a nurses assistant. And then they bill that out, and reschedule you to come in AGAIN to see the doctor.. I hate insurance companies in a lot of ways, but sometimes i pity them. I know if i was looking at some of the submitted things, resubmitted things. simple lab results, they ask you to make a appointment to go over lab results. you go in. they tell you everything came back fine. umm okay. so how much did you bill this out for to tell me nothing is wrong with me again? I have pretty good insurance. But if had to pay for this stuff out of pocket. i would be livid. Instead of contemplating a shortage, consider the amount of time they waste to bill it out and keep the waiting room full. The amount of people on the schedule that don't really need to be there.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 9, 2014)

kathyt said:


> I said make $30+ at least. This doesn't include shift differential, benefits, overtime, and if you specialize in an area you often make a bit more. There are so many other factors as well. I don't really ever complain about the RN pay rates if that says anything. The amount of money you can make as a nurse is endless depending on how much, and where you want to work.



I never work overtime, if I have had a good week I go home early that whats good about price work


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 9, 2014)

I make about $60k a year, that seems "OK" to me - from what I can tell after a quick search, that is above average.  I was actually kind of surprised that it was above average.  I figured that with most households having at least 2 people earning income, it would be higher than that.

I don't really "like" working overtime, but it does pay pretty good, lol!  The way it works where I work, anything over 40 hours is 1.5X your normal rate, and anything over 50 hours is 2X your normal rate.  Holidays are 3X pay, but I can't remember the last time I worked on a holiday...


----------



## table1349 (Mar 9, 2014)

gsgary said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > While maybe not great, not too bad either considering the average median income for New York State is $51,126.  Of course when you look at the median income of New York City alone it's not a great salary, but then if you are living in New York City you are paying extra for the name.  :mrgreen:
> ...



It all depends on where you live. 


StateMedian Household Income $Median per capita income $Median Household Income $PPPMedian per capita income $PPPPopulation

 *Switzerland*$125,256$54,459$83,504$36,3068,014,000

*Norway*$94,226$35,330$62,817$23,5535,136,700



 *Luxembourg*$76,849$30,739$64,041$25,616537,853



*Sweden*$80,115$29,672$61,627$22,7319,644,864



 *Denmark*$70,355$28,944$54,119$22,2805,627,235



 _Maryland_$72,999$26,531$72,999$26,5315,884,868



 _Washington, D.C._$64,267$26,500$64,267$26,500633,427



 _Connecticut_$69,519$26,327$69,519$26,3273,591,765



 _New Jersey_$71,637$25,745$71,637$25,7458,867,749



 _New Hampshire_$64,925$25,390$64,925$25,3901,321,617



 _Massachusetts_$66,658$25,335$66,658$25,3356,645,303



 *Finland*$54,899$24,954$42,230$19,1855,454,444



 _Virginia_$63,636$23,368$63,636$23,3688,186,628



 _Alaska_$69,917$24,220$69,917$24,220730,307



 _New York_$57,683$21,306$57,683$21,30619,576,125



 _Colorado_$58,244$22,029$58,244$22,0295,189,458

 *Australia*$38,570$21,986$32,300$18,33223,394,866



 _Washington_$59,374$22,560$59,374$22,5606,895,318



 _Minnesota_$59,126$23,101$59,126$23,1015,379,646



 _Rhode Island_$56,102$21,934$56,102$21,9341,050,304



 _Delaware_$60,119$21,901$60,119$21,901917,053



 _California_$61,400$20,143$61,400$20,14337,999,878



 _Illinois_$56,853$21,093$56,853$21,09312,868,192



 _Hawaii_$67,492$21,725$67,492$21,7251,390,090



 _Wyoming_$56,573$21,729$56,573$21,729576,626



 _Vermont_$54,168$22,225$54,168$22,225625,953

 *Canada*$60,434$22,218$50,362$18,52135,158,300



 _North Dakota_$51,641$20,813$51,641$20,813701,345



 _Pennsylvania_$52,267$20,308$52,267$20,30812,764,475

 *United States*$53,046$19,502$53,046$19,502313,873,685



 _Wisconsin_$52,627$21,019$52,627$21,0195,724,554



 _Nevada_$54,083$19,496$54,083$19,4962,754,354



 _Kansas_$51,273$19,714$51,273$19,7142,885,398



 _Oregon_$50,036$19,408$50,036$19,4083,899,801



 *Netherlands*$51,779$19,392$47,072$17,62916,819,595



 _Iowa_$51,129$20,343$51,129$20,3433,075,039



 _Nebraska_$51,381$19,968$51,381$19,9681,855,350



 _Maine_$48,219$20,079$48,219$20,0791,328,501



 _Florida_$47,309$17,500$47,309$17,50019,320,749



 _Ohio_$48,246$19,025$48,246$19,02511,553,031



 _Texas_$51,563$17,377$51,563$17,37726,060,796



 *Germany*$40,666$17,200$40,666$17,20080,585,700

 *Japan*$53,642$17,193$41,263$13,225126,659,683



 _Arizona_$50,256$18,083$50,256$18,0836,551,149



 _South Dakota_$49,091$18,862$49,091$18,862834,047



 _Michigan_$48,471$18,731$48,471$18,7319,882,519



 _Missouri_$47,333$18,528$47,333$18,5286,024,522



 _Georgia_$49,604$17,552$49,604$17,5529,915,646



 _North Carolina_$46,450$17,598$46,450$17,5989,748,364



 _Montana_$45,456$18,332$45,456$18,3321,005,494



 _Indiana_$48,374$18,341$48,374$18,3416,537,782



 _Tennessee_$44,140$16,882$44,140$16,8826,454,914



 _Louisiana_$44,673$16,468$44,673$16,4684,602,134



 _Oklahoma_$44,891$16,933$44,891$16,9333,815,780



 _South Carolina_$44,623$16,705$44,623$16,7054,723,417



 *France*$41,752$16,701$37,956$15,18363,929,000



 *Austria*$46,850$16,485$42,591$14,9868,414,638



 _Utah_$58,164$17,947$58,164$17,9472,854,871

 *New Zealand*$52,063$17,783$43,386$14,8194,509,461



 _New Mexico_$44,886$16,456$44,886$16,4562,083,540



 _Alabama_$43,160$16,463$43,160$16,4634,817,528



 _Kentucky_$42,610$16,459$42,610$16,4594,379,730



 _Idaho_$47,015$17,021$47,015$17,0211,595,590



 _West Virginia_$40,400$16,160$40,400$16,1601,856,680



 _Arkansas_$40,531$15,510$40,531$15,5102,949,828



 _Mississippi_$38,882$14,162$38,882$14,1622,986,450



 *United Kingdom*$38,573$15,127$38,573$15,12763,705,000

 *South Korea*$34,895$9,693$49,850$13,84750,219,669



 *Belgium*$35,835$13,674$32,577$12,43111,099,554

 *Hong Kong*$30,268$8,288$43,240$11,8407,184,000

 *Eurozone*$32,835$13,070$32,589$12,752333,521,134



 *Slovenia*$25,346$8,448$31,682$10,5602,055,496



 *Ireland*$33,664$10,801$30,604$9,8196,378,000

 *Israel*$40,748$10,530$37,044$9,5738,051,200



 *Czech Republic*$19,568$6,669$27,954$9,54210,513,209

 *Kuwait*$44,939$10,047$40,854$9,1343,965,022

 *Singapore*$35,531$8,065$39,479$8,9615,399,200



 *Spain*$23,672$7,997$26,302$8,88646,704,314

 *Taiwan*$19,985$4,198$39,970$8,39623,373,517



 *Italy*$24,504$8,386$24,504$8,38659,943,933



 *Malta*$18,054$5,866$25,792$8,380452,515



 *Greece*$19,519$6,683$21,688$7,42510,815,197



 *Portugal*$15,798$5,386$19,747$6,73310,487,289



 *Slovakia*$14,872$4,659$21,246$6,6555,410,836



 *Belarus*$7,362$2,626$18,404$6,3889,457,500



 *Croatia*$13,861$4,421$19,802$6,3164,284,889

 *Qatar*$35,637$6,867$32,397$6,2432,035,136



 *Estonia*$10,741$4,297$15,344$6,1381,311,870



 *Cyprus*$17,804$4,814$22,255$6,0171,117,000

 *Bahrain*$27,047$5,246$30,052$5,8291,234,571

 *Saudi Arabia*$24,381$4,648$30,476$5,81029,195,895



 *Lithuania*$9,055$3,450$15,095$5,7502,944,459



 *Poland*$11,227$3,351$18,712$5,58538,186,860



 *Hungary*$9,110$3,289$15,183$5,4819,908,798



 *Russian Federation*$8,582$3,022$14,303$5,037143,700,000

 *Argentina*$10,564$3,008$17,607$5,01341,660,417



 *Latvia*$7,657$2,928$12,762$4,8802,003,900

 *Ukraine*$6,755$2,365$13,510$4,72944,573,205

 *Montenegro*$7,027$1,905$14,053$3,810625,266

 *Iran*$5,878$1,520$14,696$3,80077,176,930

 *Serbia*$4,354$1,474$10,884$3,6847,186,862

 *Lebanon*$11,106$2,528$15,865$3,6114,822,000

 *Mexico*$8,550$2,122$14,250$3,538118,395,054



 *Bulgaria*$4,142$1,380$10,354$3,4517,364,570



 *Romania*$4,467$1,597$8,933$3,19420,121,641

 *Bosnia*$4,504$1,558$9,007$3,1153,791,622

 *Turkey*$6,555$1,858$10,925$3,09676,667,864

 *Uruguay*$8,727$1,858$9,697$2,4883,324,460



 *Azerbaijan*$9,775$2,076$13,964$2,9659,356,500

 *Venezuela*$13,712$3,035$13,712$3,03528,946,101

 *Malaysia*$8,203$1,779$13,672$2,96528,334,135

 *Brazil*$9,177$2,840$9,177$2,840201,032,714

 *Costa Rica*$7,620$1,936$10,886$2,7664,586,353

 *Chile*$6,916$1,919$9,880$2,74116,341,929

 *Panama*$6,116$1,634$10,194$2,7233,661,868

 *Republic of Macedonia*$4,200$981$10,499$2,4532,058,539



 *Kazakhstan*$8,226$2,185$9,140$2,42817,736,896

 *Albania*$3,568$928$8,920$2,3203,011,405

 *Thailand*$5,145$1,314$8,575$2,19066,720,153

 *China*$5,278$1,525$7,540$2,1791,350,695,000

 *Ecuador*$5,020$1,231$8,367$2,05215,223,680

 *Tunisia*$4,376$803$10,939$2,00810,777,500

 *Dominican Republic*$4,613$1,188$7,688$1,9809,445,281

 *Jordan*$8,078$1,513$10,097$1,8916,508,887

 *Colombia*$5,589$1,310$7,984$1,87147,425,437

 *Mongolia*$5,058$1,230$7,225$1,7572,921,287

 *Syria*$5,997$1,048$9,995$1,74622,530,746

 *Bolivia*$3,904$856$7,807$1,71210,461,053

 *Algeria*$5,746$1,019$9,576$1,69837,900,000



 *Moldova*$3,044$973$5,073$1,6213,559,500

 *Paraguay*$4,523$946$7,538$1,5766,800,284

 *South Africa*$4,456$1,040$6,365$1,48552,981,991

 *Nicaragua*$3,166$572$7,915$1,4316,071,045

 *Morocco*$4,850$831$8,093$1,38533,304,400

 *Vietnam*$2,918$686$5,835$1,37189,693,000

 *El Salvador*$2,945$670$5,890$1,3596,134,000

 *Peru*$3,778$788$6,296$1,31430,475,144

 *Libya*$4,684$741$7,806$1,2355,670,688

 *Armenia*$1,886$452$4,715$1,1303,018,854

 *Guatemala*$3,857$791$5,510$1,13015,438,384

 *Kyrgyzstan*$2,461$505$4,921$1,0105,663,100

 *Honduras*$3,549$601$5,915$1,0028,249,574

 *Mauritania*$3,259$380$8,148$9493,359,185

 *Botswana*$1,758$361$4,396$9032,029,307

 *Georgia (country)*$1,897$537$3,161$8954,942,157

 *Angola*$3,880$790$4,311$87818,498,000

 *Sri Lanka*$1,978$439$3,955$87720,277,597

 *Tajikistan*$2,507$348$6,267$8708,000,000

 *Haiti*$2,336$459$3,337$7659,893,934

 *Egypt*$1,898$380$3,795$76086,000,000

 *Iraq*$8,999$1,130$5,999$75336,004,552

 *India*$1,546$301$3,865$7521,210,193,422

 *Laos*$2,061$375$4,122$7506,500,000

 *Comoros*$3,341$511$4,773$730798,000

 *Sudan*$3,109$494$4,441$70630,894,000

 *Bangladesh*$1,376$274$3,439$692150,039,000

 *Indonesia*$1,878$462$2,683$660237,424,363

 *Nepal*$1,658$317$3,315$63326,494,504

 *Nigeria*$1,952$361$3,253$601174,507,539

 *Pakistan*$2,477$293$4,953$586182,490,721

 *Philippines*$1,757$350$2,929$58399,206,500

 *Cambodia*$1,126$220$2,816$55015,205,539

 *Ghana*$2,001$417$2,501$52124,200,000

 *Republic of the Congo*$1,798$356$2,569$5084,366,266

 *Cameroon*$1,266$246$2,532$49222,534,532

 *Senegal*$2,377$245$4,754$49013,567,338

 *Kenya*$1,141$245$2,281$49044,037,656

 *Yemen*$2,326$293$3,877$48823,833,000

 *Tanzania*$1,051$187$2,628$46844,928,923

 *Afghanistan*$2,011$184$5,028$46131,108,077

 *Chad*$1,461$206$2,921$41210,329,208

 *Democratic Republic of the Congo*$1,455$227$2,425$37675,507,308

 *Niger*$1,652$187$3,304$37517,129,076

 *Uganda*$866$144$2,165$36135,873,253

 *Zambia*$1,648$315$1,831$35014,309,466

 *Togo*$1,150$204$1,917$3407,154,237

 *Benin*$916$145$1,832$28910,323,000

 *Rwanda*$672$144$1,343$28712,012,589

 *Sierra Leone*$1,422$142$2,843$2846,190,280

 *Madagascar*$618$125$1,236$25022,005,222

 *Burkina Faso*$747$82$1,867$20515,730,977

 *Mali*$1,451$121$2,419$20114,517,176

 *Burundi*$411$79$821$1578,749,000

 *Liberia*$572$86$953$1444,128,572


----------



## kathyt (Mar 9, 2014)

bribrius said:


> you really want to get into this? i look at things from a economics standpoint. And see our current medical care as unsustainable (and studies prove it as such) which was the entire outlay for obamacare. So from a business, or national standpoint. There is no choice but to cut the medical profession. Also if you put our economy in a pie chart, and cover it for the last fourty years. you will see that financial industries and medical has grow disproportionately to all other segments. Money has been flooding into these sectors. Money that isn't really there and cant continue. it throw the entire economy off balance. As the noose tightens, hospitals respond. They consolidate, lay off, encourage lower cost employees. Part of why there is so many off shoots of nursing, two years instead of four year requirements, cna, crna, cma, lpn, and the newest is what falls between a cna and a lpn, i cant remember the name of it but they are infiltrating quick because it is a one year or less program. The field has grown and people flock to it. Because lack of economy in other areas they have to do something. But from a hospital standpoint, consolidate, layoff, have nurses fill in for doctors, have the less than nurses fill in for the nurses. cut costs. They have to too, because too much money is going out the door and they know what is coming. Insurance companies are fighting over payouts, the country is running in debt, and the economy is bleeding paying for the most expensive healthcare system in the world. Not to mention overuse. The amount of people going to the hospital and taking up time for the dumbest reasons (wahh i have the sniffles) is astounding. That being pounded on heavy now. End of life care is big now too, that we realized that is the most expensive part of a persons care. The pondering if it is really worth five hundred k to keep someone alive for another year even if they are miserable.
> The money just really isn't there, a lot of what is there is being wasted. Expect serious streamlining. It is the only part of the economy that hasn't gone through as such and it is significantly overweight.


I can't even begin to tell you the inaccuracies of about 80% of what you have stated above. I will come back to this later when I have more time. In Illinois, it is going to be pretty hard, in a few years, to get a job in a hospital as an RN without your BSN. (Bachelors of Science in Nursing) It is becoming a requirement. LPN's will be a thing of the past, and we actually use them as CNA's in my hospital, because they cannot perform anything involving IV's. Big changes _are_ coming, but it will be in the favor of the RN's. I have started to see it already.


----------



## limr (Mar 9, 2014)

gsgary said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > That still doesn't mean he understands what it would mean to make $30+/hour in the United States. Just doing a money conversion doesn't mean he's factored in all the other elements of determining what is considered a 'decent' salary here. And 'here' could mean a lot of different things. 'Here' in the NY Tri-State area? $30+/hour is okay for a starting salary. Things would be tight, though. In a less expensive area (which includes most of the country)? It's a good salary.
> ...



Well, all this makes it seem even less likely that you'd be able to say with certainty that $30/hour doesn't sound good.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 9, 2014)

In the United States, today, I think $30/hr, or anything close to that is pretty good.  And just about as good as it gets if you don't have a college degree...


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 9, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> In the United States, today, I think $30/hr, or anything close to that is pretty good.  And just about as good as it gets if you don't have a college degree...




...or a 95 mph fastball


----------



## gsgary (Mar 9, 2014)

limr said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...




How do you work that out at the rate i'm going this year and the exchange rate i work out my average is about $58 per hour


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 9, 2014)

Salary/hourly rate is irrelevant without taking cost of living into consideration:

*Recent Comparisons*



Cost of living in *Almaty* is 34% cheaper than in *Nuremberg*
Cost of living in *Buenos Aires* is 42% cheaper than in *São Paulo*
Cost of living in *London* is 84% more expensive than in *São Paulo*
Cost of living in *Kuwait* is 130% more expensive than in*Mumbai*
Cost of living in *New York City* is 58% more expensive than in*São Paulo*
Cost of living in *London* is 17% more expensive than in *New York City*
Cost of living in *Rio de Janeiro* is 11% more expensive than in*São Paulo*
Cost of living in *São Paulo* is 10% cheaper than in *Rio de Janeiro*
Cost of living in *Paris* is 47% more expensive than in *São Paulo*
Cost of living in *São Paulo* is 85% more expensive than in*Chiang Mai*
*Cost of Living*


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 9, 2014)

SquarePeg said:


> Salary/hourly rate is irrelevant without taking cost of living into consideration:
> 
> *Recent Comparisons*
> 
> ...


How are the Rio de Janeiro > Sao Paulo and Sao Paulo > Rio de Janeiro numbers not the same?


----------



## Tony S (Mar 9, 2014)

> I'm an aircraft mechanic, and the DFW area is basically the place to be for that profession - I get job offers in my email weekly. So I know I can get a job. Really, the only variables are pay and benefits



 Don't get fired, although there is work to be had it's a somewhat tight nit job force you are in and when they call for a reference you don't want a bad one, or just as bad is when they won't say anything about your performance which screams bad news to new employers.

  Take the time when you get it to line something up ahead of time, then give proper notice.  Leave in good grace with your head up.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 9, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Salary/hourly rate is irrelevant without taking cost of living into consideration:
> ...



Brazilian math.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 9, 2014)

Tony S said:


> > I'm an aircraft mechanic, and the DFW area is basically the place to be for that profession - I get job offers in my email weekly. So I know I can get a job. Really, the only variables are pay and benefits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's the plan for now.  It really is a very small community - I've never had a job where I didn't know someone there from somewhere else.  (I've moved around a lot too - which is pretty normal for aircraft mechanics.)

Absolute worst case (I get fired and don't have a new job within a month), I would go contracting.  Not great, but it's a guaranteed job making 20-25 an hour.  Benefits wouldn't be great, and I would most likely have to move, but I can always get a job if I have to.


----------



## limr (Mar 9, 2014)

gsgary said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Can you think beyond your own circumstances for one moment? You get paid per job, not per hour, and live in a certain area of a different country. You know how much money it takes to live comfortably in the area you live, based on what you get per job and how many jobs you have per year.

An so...NOT knowing how many hours per week a person works, NOT knowing the cost of living in that person's area, NOT knowing their tax burden, NOT knowing what other benefits they do or do not get along with that salary, NOT even living in the same country...HOW then could you know what is a good hourly rate or not? A "good salary" is relative, yet you are speaking of it as an absolute.

I am working as a college professor and I make more than $80/hour, which sounds fantastic right? BUT...I only get paid for classroom hours and not for planning, grading, or office hours. I am limited to how many classroom hours I am allowed to do per semester. I don't have any benefits and my salary ends when the semester ends, so I don't get paid during winter or summer breaks. I'm allowed one sick day per semester and if I get sick a second time, my pay gets docked. I live in an expensive area of the United States. I'm not allowed to apply for unemployment benefits if my classes get cancelled because of low enrollment.

Add all that up and my $80+/hour is a really sh*tty salary. If I could get steady work at $30/hour and benefits, I'd actually be in a *better* position than I am right now.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 9, 2014)

bribrius said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...


Medical assistants are not RN's. Completely different ball game here.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 9, 2014)

Medical assistants are to RN's what burger flippers at McDonald's are to Le Cordon Bleu Chefs.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 31, 2014)

So, that happened.

I won't know till Thursday if I'm fired or not.

Either way, I will be moving soon.

Not really up to going into the details right now, but it's a lot of bull****.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 11, 2014)

OK.  So, I am officially unemployed right now.  We're moving, that is a fact.  Tampa sounds promising.  I have family near there, and the job market looks good.

I will make less, but - whatever.  The next couple weeks will be rough, but I'll be fine after the 1st.  Time to buy some boxes and start packing.  Goodbye, Texas.  I am trying to stay positive about this - and really, there is not much to feel bad about.  I saw it coming, welcomed it even, and now it's time to move on.  Forward, to the next chapter.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 11, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> OK. So, I am officially unemployed right now. We're moving, that is a fact. Tampa sounds promising. I have family near there, and the job market looks good.
> 
> I will make less, but - whatever. The next couple weeks will be rough, but I'll be fine after the 1st. Time to buy some boxes and start packing. Goodbye, Texas. I am trying to stay positive about this - and really, there is not much to feel bad about. I saw it coming, welcomed it even, and now it's time to move on. Forward, to the next chapter.


awesome! im not going to work now either. I still have a job, I just don't go.  
you should move. I heard Syria is nice this time of year.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 11, 2014)

Haha.  Syria.  Actually, there are a lot of WELL paying jobs I could get in Afghanistan.  Warzone?  No thanks.  I think I am getting out of the whole defense contractor thing.  Back to the (sane) commercial world.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 11, 2014)

I didn't read the whole thread. Maybe one day while I am gracing the presence of my toilet, I will. Life is too short to be living in any misery and not taking risk. Even if you have everything to lose, it's better to lose it than to keep it and become bitter with what you have. You might as well not have it at all. I packed up my family one day and left with no job, no business, no money and no friends, because we were just tired of the rat race. I remember when I first got to the city that I am at now, my wife and I would dig the seats of our cars to find change in order to feed our kids. We had nothing but the home that we leased with the help of a friend. My wife finally landed a position as a microbiologist for the EPD, and I as a CMO for a SAAS company. I was then recruited to be CIO for a management consulting firm and got a corner office on the 16th floor in downtown Atlanta. I hated my job. I had everything I thought I had wanted, but I just hated it. Without anything to fall back on, I left and started my own business. Today, I own three with several partners, and despite working my rear off, I never work a day in my life. Not only that, but when I want to go out and enjoy the sun, I can do so as I please. I no longer complain about life. It's perfect-- all because I decided to leave everything one day and jump. Society teaches us to become mundane in our adult years, and the only person stopping us from being as ambitious as we were when we were kids is ourselves. Good luck to you, OP.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 11, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> Society teaches us to become mundane in our adult years, and the only person stopping us from being as ambitious as we were when we were kids is ourselves. Good luck to you, OP.


I think everything will be fine.  Just have to get over one small hump, lol.

In a month or two we will all be much better off.

edit
I've done all of this before - just never with a wife and kids in tow.  We'll make it.  THAT, I know.


----------



## terri (Apr 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear you're having to go through it - but I do have confidence that you'll come out fine.   Every job I quit in the past, regardless of circumstance, led me to a better one.   It does happen!

Good luck.   :hug::


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah, I already feel better, lol.  And I don't even have a job yet, lol.  Honestly not worried about it though.  Still getting job offers weekly in my email.

If I get desperate, the work is there.  Trying to hold out for something I will be happy with long term.

Oh - and I shaved.  That's how serious it is.  

And don't forget - I asked for this.  I saw it coming, expected it, welcomed it.  This is what I need.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2014)

Money can't buy everything.

But poverty can't buy anything.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 11, 2014)

I really don't get that...

I'm not exactly going to be in poverty.  I'll be OK till I start the next job.  I'm not broke yet.


----------



## limr (Apr 11, 2014)

Good luck, Josh!


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks.  It will all be fine.  I am confident of that.  This is the best thing for us.  It sucked here and it was time to leave anyway (overdue, actually).


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 12, 2014)

I wish you well!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm really glad you're getting out of there, Josh.  You've been bitching about that place for as long as I've been coming here, so this has to pretty liberating if nothing else.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 12, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> I really don't get that...
> 
> I'm not exactly going to be in poverty.  I'll be OK till I start the next job.  I'm not broke yet.


What next job?   That's the point, you don't have a next job.  You have a bunch of hopes and beliefs, which don't pay for squat.  Life isn't like a scripted play.  Stuff happens, no reason to help it along.  Wish you luck in your venture.


----------



## Jusstin (May 20, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> I really don't get that...
> 
> I'm not exactly going to be in poverty.  I'll be OK till I start the next job.  I'm not broke yet.



That's really good, I wish you good luck for the next job.


----------



## Josh66 (May 25, 2014)

Well, just in case anybody is still wondering, lol, I'm starting at my new job next week.  I really never was worried about "finding" work.  I know this industry, and there is plenty of work.  Also, the place I was working - nobody cares if you got fired or quit from there, lol.  They have a really bad reputation - revolving door.  (It really did suck, and everybody knows it - nobody questions you for quitting or asks why you got fired.)

Aviation really is a very small community.  I've moved around a lot, and I've never had a job where I didn't know at least a handful of people from another job - and the new job is not an exception.  I'm not going to be moving as far as I originally planned on, and in some ways that's good, bad in other ways.  Oh well, lol.  I'm still getting out of this town, anyway.  I feel like I've spent way too much money while I've been off, but I still have plenty left for down payments, deposits, and whatever other crap I will have to buy (we need a lot of new furniture, and probably a lawn mower or something...).  Pretty much, everything is fine - just like I knew it would be.  

I'll be making a little less, but from what I've seen so far it looks like a much better place to work.


----------



## IByte (May 25, 2014)

^ Doesn't matter if you are making less.  Just enough to buy more glass, congrats!!


----------



## The_Traveler (May 25, 2014)

Good for you, josh.


----------



## mmaria (May 25, 2014)

Yeah, I was wondering what happened with you  glad for you!


----------



## Warhorse (May 25, 2014)

Glad that it all worked out for you.


----------



## terri (May 25, 2014)

Great to hear, Josh, and I didn't doubt your reasoning.   Some people really _can_ afford to be confident about their hire-ability; you are among them - it's that simple.   

Glad you're fixing to land safely!   Best of luck on the new gig (and house-hunting)!


----------



## Steve5D (May 25, 2014)

I worked in the music industry for 16 years. I was doing pretty good for a guy with just a high school edumacation. 

I had a comfortable six figure salary and, on the rare occasions I wasn't flying in the company jet with rock stars, I always flew first class. I stayed in the best hotels, ate in the best restaurants and always had a limo to the airport. My rental cars were always Mercedes.

And it all absolutely sucked the life out of me.

Walking away from that, from a financial perspective, was one of the scariest things I've ever done. 

I don't make near the money I used to make but, generally speaking, I'm much, much happier...


----------



## snerd (May 25, 2014)

Yep, make what you need to be happy, and only more if it doesn't make you unhappy. - ©1973 snerd


----------



## table1349 (May 25, 2014)

Anyone that says money can't buy you 
happiness...........just doesn't know where to shop.  







Ole George Carlin got this one pretty right.......


----------



## Steve5D (May 25, 2014)

Money can't buy happiness, but it sure makes misery easier to handle...


----------



## Josh66 (May 25, 2014)

I can't really say that I've ever been "poor" before...  I've always been able to pay my bills, and I've never had to skip a meal due to lack of funds.  I'm not living in luxury either though, lol.  I'd say I have a comfortable "middle class" life.

I do think that there are much larger factors than how large your paycheck is in making you happy or unhappy though.  I just know that treating your employees like **** is not a sound business model.  And that is why I'm glad to be out of here and moving on to the next thing.


----------

